# Help needed



## nolajay (Dec 13, 2012)

Trying to find a post on lumberjocks that i thought i had bookmarked. It was a cutout of the top half of a man with binoculars nailed to a tree to make it look like he was peeking around it. Please help, my 11 year old daughter wants to make one to nail to a tree in my in laws back yard looking at the house. But she thinks it would be funny if we dont tell them were doing it and let them find it out on there own.

thanks
Jason


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You just missed a similar conversation yesterday - it's here . It should get you to where you want to go…


----------

